
Former NiN Drummer Takes Album Promotion A Step Further - prakash
http://mashable.com/2009/02/20/josh-freese-album-promotion/
======
wallflower
Everything has a price. Which is why I think we tend to be friends with people
around our income level. Can you imagine the awkwardness of 'I'll get this
lunch' with a millionaire friend?

I have a couple friends who work in the world of donors and charitable giving.
Want to be "Chair" of the big society event? Even though its not explicitly
stated, that comes hand-in-hand with a sizable donation. 5 figures usually.
Sometimes the New Money doesn't understand that protocol - Old Money knows the
dance steps.

~~~
wheels
_Millionaire_ ain't what it used to be, and lunch is still lunch. I have rich
friend and I have broke friends and we still buy each other lunch.

------
tdavis
Must find $20,000... must miniature golf with Maynard...

This is a really good idea I think, although he's probably getting ripped off
on some of them. It's cool to see musicians looking "outside the box" for ways
to cash in; ways that don't involve the RIAA.

~~~
electromagnetic
How much would people be paying to spend the opening week of a tour with
Metallica or their favorite band?

Gene Simmons says he can make a million dollars a night for doing a concert,
but he could probably get another million for just letting some people hang
out with him on tour, and I think everyone on the planet knows that Gene
Simmons would do virtually anything for a penny.

------
Dilpil
I was wondering when celebrities would start doing this. It seemed inevitable
that celebrities eventually cash in on their immense social capitol.

------
gb
I'm surprised how many of the replies here assume he's being serious!

------
mattmaroon
I thought NiNs drummer was a keyboard.

~~~
rms
NIN in the studio is basically just Trent Reznor. Live it is a full band.

~~~
yan
Also calling Josh Freese just "NIN's drummer" is not very accurate. Freese did
play with them on occasion, including the recent amazing Lights in the Sky
tour, he is still one of the most accomplished studio drummers in the
business. The man is a drumming machine and is extremely famous in his own
right. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josh_Freese>)

------
Flemlord
There's a fine line between clever promo and desperate.

~~~
jskopek
He's actually pricing himself pretty low here. Can you imagine the publicity a
band would get if they actually hired him to tour for 5 months?

~~~
unalone
I'd also imagine that if he really sells these deals he'll find it extremely
fun. I mean, if these sales get completed he'll get to spend a few months
doing a ton of crazy weird things.

~~~
rms
I would be surprised if they don't sell. Some Disney fan will get the 10k
package for dinner at Club 33. This package is cheaper than a membership
there.

And the 20k and 75k packages come with members of Tool. Josh Freese may be
very talented and almost-famous, but the members of Tool and very talented
with some incredibly obsessive (and surely some rich) fans.

